# getting ready for the summer...



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Writing this thread to introduce myself and my car 

I have decided to purchase a summer-fun car. Over the last 2 weeks i have test-driven Z3's, Z4's, TT Coupes, and TT Roadsters. As this is a summer-fun car, i decided not to go down the coupe route - although i love the look of the Coupe.

So, it was down to pure choose, smile factor and knowing the MidlandVW guys, i decided with the TT Roadster (always good know that a great garage is local and available incase of those troubled situations). I have just placed a deposit on a 2003 TT Roadster, 225, Green, Grey interior, FSh, One previous owner with 70K on the clock. I pick her up on Thursday.

Will post some pictures when i get her, then the fun begins with sensible, yet needed mods. I had a MK4 GTI 180 in a previous life, so i know the mods there, but not on a roadster, so will need some investigation 

Roll on the summer, roll on the mods and bring on the smiles.....

Hoping to get to know you all over the next days/weeks/months/years

Cheers
LordG


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club.

Membership starts from only £15 and unlocks this sites full features, including the Marketplace section
and Private Messaging.

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi LordG, welcome to the forum


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks guys.

Pick up the little beauty later this morning. Always a bit nervous picking up a new car, not knowing all the little noises and personality. Looking forward to getting the first journey out the way.

looking at all the threads, looks like the roadster is definitely in the minority on here. Is anyone interested in seeing a roadster develop and grow or should I cut my losses now 

If anyone is interested i will post some pics later.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

We never say no to a picture on here. Welcome to the forum, I'll keep my eyes open for you round these parts, always good to see more rag tops around. I might even see you at Midland VW sometime.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

LordG71 said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> Pick up the little beauty later this morning. Always a bit nervous picking up a new car, not knowing all the little noises and personality. Looking forward to getting the first journey out the way.
> 
> ...


Hi Neil, there,s plenty of soft top owners on the forum, still the minority though, anyway where the photos?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Good to see another roadster. These coupe guys (and gals) don't understand how fun the car is with the roof off. it truly is a totally different experience. Can't wait for summer. Get a nice exhaust and possible induction kit to make the sound of the engine even more delightful. 8)

ps see pics of mine by clicking on the bottom of my sig if you're interested. lol.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Good to have safety in numbers 

Will try and get pic uploaded over the weekend. Just go back from picking her up, and she now sits proudly in the Garage - safely home.

@Basscube - nice ride, punching alot of power!

@Forest - this is my 'weekend/play' car - so I will be around definitely. I am hoping to get into Midland VW next week just for a preliminary check to make sure all is OK. Then talk to Jodi about some subtle mods.

thanks all.

Neil


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

yes indeedy sir 8)

wouldnt say a lot of power as i want more but slightly more than standard. There's people with a whole lot power than me :?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all,

OK, finally managed to get out at lunch time and take some pictures. I have done nothing to the car (apart from buy it  ), so lots of room for improvement.

Any advice (opinions) on subtle mods would be welcomed...


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats buddy, she's looking nice. If you are after subtle, then I guess spacers and a remap would be a start. Jody can sort you out  . I don't take mine anywhere else. Quickest mod is to take the roof off and enjoy  oh and buy a load of cleaning products, buckets, cloths, polisher..... You get the picture. Enjoy, they have a habit of putting a smile on your face


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

That's got to be the first ever TTR in Goodwood that i have seen, select choice for a TT 
show's great taste imo.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks Guys.

Yes definitely cleaning products needed. I have booked in to see Jodi on Thursday, for a Full Service and check over.

I must admit I went to test drive a Z4, but saw the TTR and thought it looked so good, with the matching hood, that I just brought it.....hope it was not a rash decision :?


----------



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

love the colour 8)


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks.....me too :lol:

Hopefully will look even better with a bucket of water thrown over her....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LordG71 said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> Pick up the little beauty later this morning. Always a bit nervous picking up a new car, not knowing all the little noises and personality. Looking forward to getting the first journey out the way.
> 
> ...


All the best people drive roadsters mate and the best of the best drive yellow ones :wink:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> All the best people drive roadsters mate and the best of the best drive yellow ones :wink:


definitely agree with the first part of your sentence....I am thinking you might be a bit bias regarding the colour


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

LordG71 said:


>


Hi folks, I have a couple of questions about the colour of my car.

- I have heard/seen it called British Racing Green or Greenwood - any idea of the official audi name?
- where do i find the paint code - so i can get some minor stone chips sorted out?

- oh, and finally, anyone else got a TT this colour? would be good to see - especially what rims you have.... 

as always, thanks for answering my numpty questions


----------

